# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  خبــــــــــــــــــــر كارثة

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*جاء فى صحيفة الانتباهة الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين الموافق 15/8/2011م مايلى :
البرلمان: لم يعد ممكنًا إقامة مدينة رياضية في موقعها الحالي 
تباين في الآراء الرسمية بخصوص الاعتداء حول المدينة الرياضية، ففيما أشار مسؤولون خلال التقصي إلى أن الاعتداء تم بموافقة عدد من القائمين بأمر المدينة، نأى آخرون بالمسؤولية عنهم وحمّلوها جهات أخرى، في الوقت الذي أكد فيه البرلمان استحالة إقامة مدينة رياضية


في مكانها الحالي، وقال «ما تبقى لا يصلح ليكون مدينة رياضية»، وكشف عن مقترح لنقلها لمكان آخر.
وقال رئيس لجنة الإعلام والشباب والرياضة بالبرلمان فتح الرحمن شيلا للصحفيين أمس إن هناك تضاربًا وتباينًا في آراء الجهات التي تم استدعاؤها حول المدينة الرياضية، وأشار إلى أن كل الوثائق اكتملت باللجنة، وأكد أن اللجنة لا تسعى لتجريم شخص بعينه.وأقرَّ بأن تأجيل إنشاء المدينة ضاعف سعرها، وقال إن الحديث عن مدينة رياضية لم يعد ممكنًا بسبب المساحات المستقطعة التي تم تشييدها لجهات أخرى، وأشار إلى أنهم سيتقدمون بمقترح لنقل المدينة لمكان آخر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انه سودان العجائب
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يامستر شيلا--شيل شيلتك--ايش يعنى-مادائرين نجرم حد
ومال   بانقا وعبد الفتاح  بيعملوا ايش ياشيلا---اتقوا يوما لايجزى والد عن ولده-
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*انه الفساد 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*متابع
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*لو ما عملوا كده ياكلوا كيف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت عارف ياعزيزي ميدو المدينه الرياضيه الاتعدا عليها منو واراضيها وزعوها لي منو 
ياحبيبي الموضوع اصلا ميت لانو فيه تماسيح كباااااااااااااار
الله المستعان في هذا البلد
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت عارف ياعزيزي ميدو المدينه الرياضيه الاتعدا عليها منو واراضيها وزعوها لي منو 
ياحبيبي الموضوع اصلا ميت لانو فيه تماسيح كباااااااااااااار
الله المستعان في هذا البلد



الله يكون فى عونك يا سودان 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة

*

----------


## ابولين

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 00 ياهو دا السودان 0محسوبية وظلم وقهر للضعفاء0
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*الثورة قاااااااااااااااااااااااااادمة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هي المدينة الرياضية براها 
قروش البترول 
قروش الضرائب من خلق الله
قروش تصدير الدهب
ده غير الجبايات البشيلوها من المغتربين
وهلمجرا
غايتو بس الله يكون في عون الشعب السوداني المسكين
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* هم باعوا السودان كله
ايه يعنى المدينه الرياضيه
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله دى الاكل زاتو عينك ياتاجر مامافى زول بحاسب عشان كده ينتشر الفساد فى كل مكان فى السودان ولا حيات لمن تنادى
                        	*

----------

